# Purchena



## iowian (May 4, 2014)

Anyone have any information on this small town in Andalusia, Almeria? I have checked it out on YouTube. Would welcome any views on this town as place to live from someone with first hand knowledge of the area. Thanks


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Remote, could be hot in summer and cold in winter. I have never been to that village, but I have been not too far away. Watch the Good at he Bad and The Ugly, it was made just down the road!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Aron said:


> Remote, could be hot in summer and cold in winter. I have never been to that village, but I have been not too far away. Watch the Good at he Bad and The Ugly, it was made just down the road!


What he said . 
There's a lovely restaurant/bar in the old station building.


----------

